
Carfentanyl Is the Drug 10,000 Times More Potent Than Morphine - type0
http://www.huffingtonpost.com.au/2017/02/16/carfentanyl-is-the-drug-10-000-times-more-potent-than-morphine/
======
agumonkey
Just yesterday I was reading about that after a study reported cannabidiol
didn't interfere with fentanyl.

I was mostly certain all my life that morphine or beta-endorphine were the
limit. What a surprise.

